# Anna Selezneva - Dolce & Gabbana Fall/Winter 2011 backstage - (x14)



## Kurupt (24 Aug. 2011)

​


----------



## BlueLynne (24 Aug. 2011)

die Mode von D&G .... naja
aber die backtage pics: toll :thx:


----------



## misters (31 Dez. 2011)

Wer ist denn die andere Frau in den backstage Bildern? Die sieht auch nett aus.


----------

